# [SOLVED] test page failed to print



## ruggb (Dec 21, 2008)

chkd other similar posts - no solution.

network printer connected to router
all systems are W7
Latest printer drivers
latest W7 updates

on my computer - printer works fine for any user
On wife's computer printer works on admin login but does not work on her login or on my login. 
If I open the ptr window and select *Customize your printer* a property window for the prtr opens. If I clk Print test page I get an immediate popup

*Test page failed to print.......*

If I clk on Change properties in the window it changes to an identical window without the change properties button.
If I clk Print test page from here it will print. ???????????????????:facepalm:

I have set full permissions on the spool folder for everyone

I just changed permissions on the Change properties window to allow all functions.
The window with the Change properties button no longer appears.
I can't print a test page from there now either.
If I remove the manage permissions I am back to the original senerio above.

either way it will not print from an application (Word).

WHAT is going on???????????????????????:banghead:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: test page failed to print*

Make sure Network is set to home. Turn on Network Discovery and File Sharing.


----------



## ruggb (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: test page failed to print*

thx for the reply, BUT
OBVIOUSLY, it can't be that since it will print from this computer under certain circumstances.

SOLVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Even though I created an EVERYBODY user in printer security and set permissions it still didn't work.

I went back to admin, created a wife user under the printer security and set all permissions.

went back to wife login and it printed just fine.

just another windoz trick.........................


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: test page failed to print*

Glad you got it worked out and thanks for posting back.


----------

